# The people have spoken. Its goodbye Europe.



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well the next few months will be interesting. What will happen now?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Lots of people saying that they can't understand why the country is "taking a leap into the unknown". Actually, many of us remember life before the EU so it is not a leap into either the unknown or the abyss. It's also not the first time the UK has stood alone. We are showing the leadership that the unelected EU Commissioners have singularly failed to show - hence being where we are now. Just watch other European countries follow our lead. It reminds me of the fairy tale about the Kings invisible clothes. Everyone fawned over something that they had been told was "right" until one small voice told it like it was...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My sentiments exactly David. This is the beginning of the end of the EU IMO.
Many expats on social media are now panicking about their pensions but I really think they are worrying about nothing. Sterling will take a hit to begin with but it will strengthen against the Euro once things settle down.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Sterling has fallen against the US dollar, but a Brexit will also mean a fall in the Euro along with sterling, so here in Cyprus and also in Spain etc, expats will not suffer too much...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Update on my cunning plan:
Stage 1 Brexit..........completed
Stage 2 Cameron to go...........completed almost
Stage 3 Anti EU sentiment rises in Germany.........awaited

I must say I'm seeing many negative comments particularly on Facebook from people decrying the exit vote as a disaster. Many of these were silent beforehand, some didn't vote but they all agree on how bad it is. Well my roof hasn't fallen in yet, nor has WW3 started, the Pound/Euro has risen, we've witnessed a turnout of the electorate that any politician standing for election would swoon over and we've witnessed a valid democratic choice being made.

Perhaps everyone's a bit tired and the real disaster will start tomorrow.

Pete


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Sterling has fallen against the US dollar, but a Brexit will also mean a fall in the Euro along with sterling, so here in Cyprus and also in Spain etc, expats will not suffer too much...




hoping it wont affect the currency rate. looked on post office travel money and they are not taking orders today. checked ukforex and got quote for transfering 100 euro and got price of £80 last week got £81. only £1 difference but as will be transfering around 300k for house purchase it will still be quite a lot.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Sterling has fallen against the US dollar, but a Brexit will also mean a fall in the Euro along with sterling, so here in Cyprus and also in Spain etc, expats will not suffer too much...


Many expats only looked at it from a selfish point of view fearing for their pensions etc.
My reason for hoping for Brexit was for the long term future of the younger generation. I strongly believe that although there will be some short term hardship and sorting out of problems, in the long term the future of England (Scotland and N.I will probably want out of the UK) is through independence with an Australian style immigration policy.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

madmum54 said:


> hoping it wont affect the currency rate. looked on post office travel money and they are not taking orders today. checked ukforex and got quote for transfering 100 euro and got price of £80 last week got £81. only £1 difference but as will be transfering around 300k for house purchase it will still be quite a lot.


There are some individuals and organisations who are short selling sterling at the moment. This is purposely to falsely depress the value of the £ in order to make a killing next week when they buy back sterling at a depressed value and the currency rises. George Soros made $1bn (yes - one billion dollars) by doing just that in 1992. A Brexit will clearly adversely affect the EU and the Euro, so if sterling depreciates against the dollar, so will the euro. I would be very careful about when to transfer such a large sum of money though - certainly not before the dust settles.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I hope that Article 50 is not invoked until at least early next year after the French elections or even later after the Dutch and German elections. European governments are in for a shock which may, just may, either precipitate the breakup of the EU or a root and branch reform.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Here we go...



https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215


For goodness sake why can't people accept defeat.?
If you lost a boxing match, or came second in an Olympic event would you be able to say, well I only lost by a little so I want a rerun?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I don't think a second vote is going to happen. If the EU had their way - we would be out by next Friday!
They don't want Cameron to wait until October for his successor to invoke Article 50 - they want it done now (to stop other countries following the UK and holding their own referendums)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> If the EU had their way - we would be out by next Friday!
> 
> They don't want Cameron to wait until October for his successor to invoke Article 50 - they want it done now (to stop other countries following the UK and holding their own referendums)


They simply cannot see that it is *EXACTLY* this domineering attitude which has led us to where we are now! We are a sovereign nation. We will invoke Article 50 when it's right for *US* to do so.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

David_&_Letitia said:


> There are some individuals and organisations who are short selling sterling at the moment. This is purposely to falsely depress the value of the £ in order to make a killing next week when they buy back sterling at a depressed value and the currency rises. George Soros made $1bn (yes - one billion dollars) by doing just that in 1992. A Brexit will clearly adversely affect the EU and the Euro, so if sterling depreciates against the dollar, so will the euro. I would be very careful about when to transfer such a large sum of money though - certainly not before the dust settles.



no one really knows the answer but approx how long till the dust settles. was planning on taking an extra 5k on holiday to put in the cyprus account we will be opening only as be less money to eventually transfer. can wait 4 weeks & if not improved will just take spending money for the 3 weeks. then hopefully only back about 2 weeks before moving. so thats 10 weeks until we need to transfer large amount & hopefully improved by then


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

David_&_Letitia said:


> They simply cannot see that it is *EXACTLY* this domineering attitude which has led us to where we are now! We are a sovereign nation. We will invoke Article 50 when it's right for *US* to do so.


Quite right so!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

madmum54 said:


> no one really knows the answer but approx how long till the dust settles. was planning on taking an extra 5k on holiday to put in the cyprus account we will be opening only as be less money to eventually transfer. can wait 4 weeks & if not improved will just take spending money for the 3 weeks. then hopefully only back about 2 weeks before moving. so thats 10 weeks until we need to transfer large amount & hopefully improved by then


I would be rich if I knew the answer to this. However, I would recommend that you plan to just take spending money for the holiday. You only need a small amount to open an account here - certainly not as much as €5k. I would further recommend that you open an account with Currency Fair to transfer money. They will only charge €3 for each transfer regardless of amount and will give you a far better exchange rate than most. If you familiarise yourself with the workings of Currency Fair, you will realise that you have 3 choices:

1. Transfer money immediately simultaneously exchanging at the existing rate at the time of transfer.
2. Transfer money into the CF account with instructions to exchange to euro only when the exchange rate hits a certain level dictated by you.
3. Transfer money into the CF account and exchange at any time of your choosing.


----------



## louise56 (Mar 2, 2014)

I am worried I have only just bought a house in Cyprus and not sure I will be allowed to stay ???


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

louise56 said:


> I am worried I have only just bought a house in Cyprus and not sure I will be allowed to stay ???


No reason to panic, says the Cypus President. We have 'special ties' through the Commonwealth.

No need to panic says President of Cyprus, as UK votes to leave EU - Sunshine Radio


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

louise56 said:


> I am worried I have only just bought a house in Cyprus and not sure I will be allowed to stay ???


Why? Have you committed some sort of crime?

Pete


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I would be rich if I knew the answer to this. However, I would recommend that you plan to just take spending money for the holiday. You only need a small amount to open an account here - certainly not as much as €5k. I would further recommend that you open an account with Currency Fair to transfer money. They will only charge €3 for each transfer regardless of amount and will give you a far better exchange rate than most. If you familiarise yourself with the workings of Currency Fair, you will realise that you have 3 choices:
> 
> 1. Transfer money immediately simultaneously exchanging at the existing rate at the time of transfer.
> 2. Transfer money into the CF account with instructions to exchange to euro only when the exchange rate hits a certain level dictated by you.
> 3. Transfer money into the CF account and exchange at any time of your choosing.



are they better than UKForex?? they dont charge any fee. know they were the cheapest just under 3 years ago when transferred 35k for apartment. havent checked really since then as not transfered more than £100 at a time
do you know anything about a company called global something?? ever since i got quotes for moving they ring every 2 weeks. reckon they can save me £300 on 30k. doubt that & dont like as very pushy, wanting me to register now. despite knowing not even exchanged contracts yet.

any reason apart from exchange rates that you wouldnt put 5k in cyprus bank in august?? just thought would be easier. planning on paying holding deposit on house in august, and of course cant remember how much they said that was. plus when arrive want to buy any cheap car to just do for a while so dont need to pay for hire car for long


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

madmum54 said:


> are they better than UKForex?? they dont charge any fee. know they were the cheapest just under 3 years ago when transferred 35k for apartment. havent checked really since then as not transfered more than £100 at a time
> do you know anything about a company called global something?? ever since i got quotes for moving they ring every 2 weeks. reckon they can save me £300 on 30k. doubt that & dont like as very pushy, wanting me to register now. despite knowing not even exchanged contracts yet.
> 
> any reason apart from exchange rates that you wouldnt put 5k in cyprus bank in august?? just thought would be easier. planning on paying holding deposit on house in august, and of course cant remember how much they said that was. plus when arrive want to buy any cheap car to just do for a while so dont need to pay for hire car for long


I don't know how UK Forex works, so am unable to compare the two. I do believe, however, that there's no such thing as a free lunch, so a company offering fee free transfers is certainly not doing so for nothing. Maybe the rate is higher, but as I said, I don't really know - just musing.

Definitely go with your instinct on Global ***. Any company that cold calls and persists in those calls is kicked into touch in my book. That also goes for any company (removals?) which has probably sold on my details to the offender. I detest such actions.

There is NO reason whatsoever not to transfer £5k into a Cyprus account other than the exchange rate. Things will settle down, but only once the vultures have made their money on currency speculation which is clearly what is happening at present. It's always a quandary for us expats to assess the optimum time for transferring money. If I knew what would happen to exchange rates, I would have transferred at least a year's monetary requirements this time last year when the rate reached £1 = €1.42.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I don't know how UK Forex works, so am unable to compare the two. I do believe, however, that there's no such thing as a free lunch, so a company offering fee free transfers is certainly not doing so for nothing. Maybe the rate is higher, but as I said, I don't really know - just musing.
> 
> Definitely go with your instinct on Global ***. Any company that cold calls and persists in those calls is kicked into touch in my book. That also goes for any company (removals?) which has probably sold on my details to the offender. I detest such actions.
> 
> There is NO reason whatsoever not to transfer £5k into a Cyprus account other than the exchange rate. Things will settle down, but only once the vultures have made their money on currency speculation which is clearly what is happening at present. It's always a quandary for us expats to assess the optimum time for transferring money. If I knew what would happen to exchange rates, I would have transferred at least a year's monetary requirements this time last year when the rate reached £1 = €1.42.



seems all the companys i have had quotes from both for animal transport & moving few boxes of belongings share details with other companys. actually found the moving people from being passed on from animal transport. but as their quote came up lot cheaper than ones i found myself

will keep looking at exchange rates. post office now working again but a bit lower than few days ago. course husband been told off as said to him think i'll order half the money just in case & he just said do whatever you want. then were pretty low then anyway so might end up better in month or so. think problem was we didnt think the out vote would win. didnt actually vote in the end. was all for out then thought much simpler when living abroad if stayed in. but as english would have felt guilty not going with what was best for them.
at least will be moving, taking pets and getting yellow slips before it has any effect. then worry about consequences if any then


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

There are none so blind as those who cannot see.

Jean-Claude Junker the unelected and non-accountable President of the European Commission (one of the 5 unelected and unaccountable EU Presidents) appears to speak on behalf of 27 sovereign nations in saying that the UK should leave the EU sooner rather than later. Clearly he doesn't feel that sovereign nations have a right, if members of the EU, to actually speak for themselves.

He has also called a meeting of all EU leaders, and although we have voted to leave, but have not invoked Article 50 yet to initiate the process of leaving, we are "not invited" to the meeting.

Despite the seismic shock of a Brexit vote, EU arrogance and bullying rolls on...

EU Brexit referendum: UK 'must not delay leaving' - BBC News


----------



## discodave581984 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi, new on this forum. Me and my wife have been considering a move over to Cyprus, how do you think the Brexit will affect this? Will it make things significantly more complicated? Not so much? Just looking for thoughts of people already over there. Cheers for any help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

discodave581984 said:


> Hi, new on this forum. Me and my wife have been considering a move over to Cyprus, how do you think the Brexit will affect this? Will it make things significantly more complicated? Not so much? Just looking for thoughts of people already over there. Cheers for any help.


Not a lot will change for British citizens. You may need a visa like other non EU members but Cyprus has always had a good relationship with the UK and the president has said this will continue. Pensions won't be affected a great deal as they are paid to British citizens all over the world. 
It may be that Cyprus will decide at some point that to get permanent residency Brits as non EU citizens will have to do the same as Chinese etc and buy a property of 300k or more but I doubt it.


----------



## Cuca431!91 (Jun 25, 2016)

What is happening now in the Uk is that there is a possibility of a second referendum, over 1.2 million people have said they want a second referendum as it was less than 60% in favour and not a turnout of 75%. The government has to debate and consider petitions by the public of over 100,000. the petition is growing by the hour. As a UK citizen living abroard you can petition too. Please go to petition .parliament.uk and vote for a second referendum and tell as many people as you can


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Cuca431!91 said:


> What is happening now in the Uk is that there is a possibility of a second referendum, over 1.2 million people have said they want a second referendum as it was less than 60% in favour and not a turnout of 75%. The government has to debate and consider petitions by the public of over 100,000. the petition is growing by the hour. As a UK citizen living abroard you can petition too. Please go to petition .parliament.uk and vote for a second referendum and tell as many people as you can


There is zero chance of a 2nd referendum!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

and what happens if the vote is the same? - another one? Of course if the vote is different, then the leaves would demand another one?

We need to accept democracy. I personally blame social media, as its enabled people to spread these things around. Prior, people just accepted things. 

Could any of us really put up with yet another round of more referendum?

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A second referendum would just be more unsettling, cause more upset and delay the country in getting on with life after Brexit. Anyone who really thinks another referendum is the answer is naïve to say the very least.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually I find it rather odd that first time poster who claims to live in Spain would come onto the Cyprus forum to try to drum up signatures for a devisive petition which will only cause more problems and not post it on the Spanish forum


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Actually I find it rather odd that first time poster who claims to live in Spain would come onto the Cyprus forum to try to drum up signatures for a devisive petition which will only cause more problems and not post it on the Spanish forum


Hi - I'm amazed by this post! When I joined this Expat Forum, I believers that It operated as an 'umbrella' within which I could choose to peruse and post on any one of the individual 'country' forums! Although my main interest is the 'Spain' forum, I enjoy browsing ( and, occasionally, posting) on others, including those for Cyprus, Greece, Italy, Portugal and France. Have the rules changed to prohibit this? If so, please direct me to the appropriate link.

The EU Referendum result has massive implications for our whole population, but the potential fall- out in our particular case, as current or 'would-be' expats. and migrants to other EU countries could be considered even more so. Obviously, it's interesting to read what our fellow expats think and plan to do next - and to share such info. as is available with other members of our 'Expat Forum' community! 

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I'm amazed by this post! When I joined this Expat Forum, I believers that It operated as an 'umbrella' within which I could choose to peruse and post on any one of the individual 'country' forums! Although my main interest is the 'Spain' forum, I enjoy browsing ( and, occasionally, posting) on others, including those for Cyprus, Greece, Italy, Portugal and France. Have the rules changed to prohibit this? If so, please direct me to the appropriate link.
> 
> The EU Referendum result has massive implications for our whole population, but the potential fall- out in our particular case, as current or 'would-be' expats. and migrants to other EU countries could be considered even more so. Obviously, it's interesting to read what our fellow expats think and plan to do next - and to share such info. as is available with other members of our 'Expat Forum' community!
> 
> ...


My point was that he didn't post it in the Spain forum yet he claims to live in Spain. Seemed a little bit odd to me. If he is looking for signatures why not also post it in the Spain forum where there are many more expats than in Cyprus.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It is perfectly correct for anyone to start petition for the petitions committee to consider actioning via parliament.

Given that the first referendum did not require a minimum turnout, a minimum majority or is even binding on the government, I feel it unlikely that a second referendum will be considered at all.

Apart from any practical considerations it would require a huge of loss of face by the 2 main political parties in defying the democratic decision of the majority and would make the UK look utterly foolish in the eyes of the rest of the world.

Pete


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/bbcbreakfast/videos/1356911747656293/


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - I'm amazed by this post! When I joined this Expat Forum, I believers that It operated as an 'umbrella' within which I could choose to peruse and post on any one of the individual 'country' forums! Although my main interest is the 'Spain' forum, I enjoy browsing ( and, occasionally, posting) on others, including those for Cyprus, Greece, Italy, Portugal and France. Have the rules changed to prohibit this? If so, please direct me to the appropriate link.
> 
> The EU Referendum result has massive implications for our whole population, but the potential fall- out in our particular case, as current or 'would-be' expats. and migrants to other EU countries could be considered even more so. Obviously, it's interesting to read what our fellow expats think and plan to do next - and to share such info. as is available with other members of our 'Expat Forum' community!
> 
> ...


Hi again - Apologíes for the automatic spell-checker gremlin....'I believed that it operated as an 'umbrella'...' 

Thanks, GC.


----------



## Popsicle65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Second Referendum.......not going to happen......signature petitions for it......the government wouldn't even entertain it as for the reasons and rationale already stated.

Lets face it....Brexit has happened and like it or not it will happen. What does it mean for evryone either abroad or at home..? Uncertainty ? Yes..... Scared of what could/may happen ..... Yes.

We have always been able to improvise, adapt and overcome, now is the time for this with acceptance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Popsicle65 said:


> Second Referendum.......not going to happen......signature petitions for it......the government wouldn't even entertain it as for the reasons and rationale already stated.
> 
> Lets face it....Brexit has happened and like it or not it will happen. What does it mean for evryone either abroad or at home..? Uncertainty ? Yes..... Scared of what could/may happen ..... Yes.
> 
> We have always been able to improvise, adapt and overcome, now is the time for this with acceptance.


Well said. It is time for those who voted remain to accept they lost the vote stop behaving like children, back biting and name calling on social media and just get on with doing what is needed to get the country back on track to be GREAT once again.


----------



## Isualt (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking through the posts on this and other forums the one thing that stands out is the problem of a lack of unity between British expats. The Remain campaign fell apart because of the infighting of the political parties. If they had stood as one, well it would have produced a different result. The reason why the Leave campaign succeeded was a divided Britain.

The people of the UK have voted out and you have to accept their decision - it is called democracy. What you should be doing is uniting and trying to get a "PR"campaign to change the current animosity of the same British public against those who chose to move to an EU country. It needs to be the front story in the press and not the returning Peru "drug mule".This morning listening to various programmes on the subject in the UK. Nobody has raised the subject of British expats in EU countries. Gibraltar has been mentioned and reading between the lines it sounded as if it is accepted that it must be sacrificed. So if that is an option, expats stand no chance. 

Those of you who have clung to trying to make Britain in an EU countries by flying the flags, Royal parties and only keeping up with what goes on in the "old country" must now realise that the British Establishment and citizens have perhaps left you out to dry. 

Ireland has advised that anyone who had an Irish born parent is an Irish citizen. Germany is offering citizenship and of course there is the possibility of becoming a citizen of the EU country you live in. So you have more secure options than crossing fingers and hoping everything will work out.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I think that you have mis-interpreted some things through the way they have been reported by the media. I offer my own opinions on what you have said below:



Isualt said:


> Looking through the posts on this and other forums the one thing that stands out is the problem of a lack of unity between British expats. The Remain campaign fell apart because of the infighting of the political parties. If they had stood as one, well it would have produced a different result. The reason why the Leave campaign succeeded was a divided Britain.


Unity obviously depends on the issue at hand. Can you name me any European country which can truly claim unity on all matters amongst it's citizen's? Certainly not France judging from the rise of FN and Marine Le Pen! The same applies to nearly all EU nations. This perceived lack of unity is not always a problem either - it's more commonly known as diversity and freedom of thought which is not found everywhere. In my opinion, the reason why the leave campaign succeeded was not because of a divided Britain (although that was the end result). The fact is that both sides put out lies, damned lies and statistics, which made the population distrust everything they were being told.



Isualt said:


> The people of the UK have voted out and you have to accept their decision - it is called democracy. What you should be doing is uniting and trying to get a "PR"campaign to change the current animosity of the same British public against those who chose to move to and EU country. It needs to be the front story in the press and not the returning Peru "drug mule".This morning listening to various programmes on the subject in the UK. Nobody has raised the subject of British expats in EU countries. Gibraltar has been mentioned and reading between the lines it sounded as if it is accepted that it must be sacrificed. So if that is an option, expats stand no chance.


At the moment, the unelected, unaccountable Eurocrats like Jean-Claude Juncker are hurting and lashing out with silly statements like "this will be an acrimonious divorce" and "the UK must invoke Article 50 sooner rather than later." They are also threatening to make the UK suffer for Brexit to deter contagion amongst other EU countries. It is this bullying and threatening attitude which has brought us to the point we are at now. Just wind the clock back a year and look at the attitude towards another sovereign nation and member of the club (Greece). However, the more reasoned approach by Merkel and Tusk will prevail. It has to.

As far as unity in the UK is concerned, the Remainers are also hurting and accusing Brexiters of being "ageist", "thick", "racist", "uneducated" and "fools". All of these terms have been used by Remainers on social media. However, time will heal these wounds and we have a great history of pulling together when required. Gibraltar, Scotland and Northern Ireland will all have their chance to decide a different future if that's what they want. It's a strange concept to Brussels called democracy in action.



Isualt said:


> Those of you who have clung to trying to make Britain in an EU countries by flying the flags, Royal parties and only keeping up with what goes on in the "old country" must now realise that the British Establishment and citizens have perhaps left you out to dry.


Sorry, but I'm not entirely sure what your point is here - perhaps you could elaborate?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I wonder if the final point Isualt was making was to suggest that holding on to a national identity and traditions is not a good thing. Certainly any Republic of Europe fan would think that way. 

Unfortunately it has not been expressed well. If flying a flag is problematic for him then he need keep away from Cyprus and all the Greek flags in the south and Turkish flags in the North. He might find a few flags about the place in France too. Like the majority of British I have never had the honour of being invited to a Royal Party and keeping up with events in the country I am a citizen of seems to me perfectly correct. It has just enabled me to make a voting decision.

The last part is a bit puzzling though. As a British Citizen it seems I have left myself out to dry.

My final conclusion is that treating stereotyped views as the truth is rather ignorant.

Pete


----------



## Martyn1967 (Aug 18, 2015)

What amazes me is expats views on leaving. If uk was so great then why move out. But before you tap away on your keyboard that was your decision. As it's everyone's well 51% to leave the EU 
Not happy but have to deal with what happens whilst I have to live in the uk, I'm only interested in my plans to move to Cyprus within the next 3-5 years. Just been made a bit harder but will have to look into what's required over the period of time.
Yes views are split, but should also be said that the Leave campaigners are stoking the fire and would have been saying its a fix if they had lost. Markets Will speak and what comes comes.

Biggest Shame is that we've lost a strong Prime Minster who delivered on his promise.
1) scottish referendum 
2) turn the economy around. Work in progress it's tough but if you have no money then you have to cut back
3) EU referendum he didn't have to but he said the people of the U.K. Would get the chance to vote 

Get through this week and then looking forward to visiting my place in Cyprus for a few weeks.


----------



## therese1 (Jan 28, 2016)

The people of Scotland voted Remain, by a much bigger majority than the one you are citing as suffice to leave EU.
Would you mind respecting the democratic rights of the Scots and the sovereignty of Holyrood as they deservedly embark on Indyref2. And refrain from interfering as they negotiate continued membership.
That way little England will be all yours, accompanied by Wales who bizarrely voted Brexit in record breaking numbers.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Martyn1967 said:


> What amazes me is expats views on leaving. If uk was so great then why move out. Which expats views are you not describing? These are 2 completely separate issues that have nothing to do with each other.
> 
> But before you tap away on your keyboard that was your decision. As it's everyone's well 51% to leave the EU
> Not happy but have to deal with what happens whilst I have to live in the uk, I'm only interested in my plans to move to Cyprus within the next 3-5 years. Just been made a bit harder but will have to look into what's required over the period of time. Rather a negative reaction. Could you explain exactly what has been made harder?
> ...


Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

therese1 said:


> The people of Scotland voted Remain, by a much bigger majority than the one you are citing as suffice to leave EU. Who is you?
> 
> Would you mind respecting the democratic rights of the Scots and the sovereignty of Holyrood as they deservedly embark on Indyref2. Who is not?
> 
> ...


A very strange post. Is it in the wrong thread?

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

therese1 said:


> The people of Scotland voted Remain, by a much bigger majority than the one you are citing as suffice to leave EU.
> Would you mind respecting the democratic rights of the Scots and the sovereignty of Holyrood as they deservedly embark on Indyref2. And refrain from interfering as they negotiate continued membership.
> That way little England will be all yours, accompanied by Wales who bizarrely voted Brexit in record breaking numbers.


As nobody has mentioned Scotland on this thread I find this post rather bizarre


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

I was contemplating mentioning Scotland in this thread. Perhaps therese1 jumped the gun? A sort of prescience hiccup 


Note to expatdotcom overlord/board/admin/dev type bods - there really should be a sticky-out-tongue emoticon on here.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MrSpadge said:


> I was contemplating mentioning Scotland in this thread. Perhaps therese1 jumped the gun? A sort of prescience hiccup
> 
> 
> Note to expatdotcom overlord/board/admin/dev type bods - there really should be a sticky-out-tongue emoticon on here.


 You mean this one? Go to the smilies and click on more. It is there.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

oh poo

:sorry:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

::


MrSpadge said:


> oh poo
> 
> :sorry:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

A pretty little girl named Suzy was sitting on the pavement in front of her home. 
Next to her was a basket containing a number of tiny creatures; in her hand was a sign announcing “FREE KITTENS.” 
Suddenly a line of big cars pulled up beside her. Out of the lead car stepped a grinning man. “Hi there little girl, I’m the leader of the Conservative Party, David Cameron, what do you have in the basket?” he asked.
“Kittens,” little Suzy said. 
“How old are they?” asked Mr Cameron. 
Suzy replied, “They're so young, their eyes aren't even open yet.” 
“And what kind of kittens are they?” 
“They're REMAIN IN THE EU supporters,” answered Suzy with a sweet smile. 
Mr Cameron was delighted, a golden opportunity beckoned. 
As soon as he returned to his car, he called his PR chief and told him about the little girl and the kittens. Recognizing the perfect photo op, the three of them agreed that they should return the next day; and in front of the assembled media, have the girl talk about her discerning kittens. 
So the next day, Suzy was again on the pavement with her basket of “FREE KITTENS,” when Cameron’s motorcade pulled up, this time followed by vans from BBC, ITV, Channels 4, Channels 5, CNN and Sky News, cameras and the audio equipment were quickly set up, then Cameron got out of his limo and walked over to little Suzy. 
“Hello, again,” he said, “I’d love it if you would tell all my friends out there what kind of kittens you're giving away.” 
“Yes sir,” Suzy said. “They're BREXIT supporters.” 
Taken by surprise, David Cameron stammered, “But yesterday, you told me they were REMAIN IN THE EU SUPPORTERS.” 
Little Suzy smiled and said, “I know. But today, they have their eyes open.”


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Hmm well after the difficulty of resetting password etc.. Here I am a Scottish
Born Jew following all posts! I have to say I am extremely disappointed in my fellow scots; they were given the chance by David Cameron to vote independence; it was close, so all hail so those that voted at that time! However I AM DELIGHTED that the uk as a whole voted Brexit!! And can't believe the moaning of my fellow scots at this point. Why? Because A; if they had had the back bone as a PEOPLE ( good old Braveheart lol?!) to vote for independence WHEN David Cameron gave them that choice they would have had their own choice to stay in the EU , now B; they could have opted to stay in the EU! End off.. They had their chance. They chose NOT to be independent, so now they moan, WELL 'we made our bed my friends, now we must lie in it' 
I can't believe no one brought this up (or perhaps I missed it on a cigarette break?!) in the EU parliament yesterday to remind the
scots, we chose THIS PATH.. Yet I have got to aknowledge that it was a close call then for independence; with many Scots wanting independence and also last week with 33 percent of Scots wanting to leave.. Their voice
Must not be forgotten as a whole, just because they were beaten by those wanting to stay in..
Conclusively for many reasons; I am delighted as a scottish Jew that Brexit happened!! 
And now let us wait for the decisive vote
For our new prime minister .. Perhaps another thread needed!


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

A Scottish Jew? 

Reminds me of a joke -

A very popular man dies in Aberdeen and his old widow wishes to tell all his friends at once, so she goes to the Aberdeen Evening Express and says, 'I'd like tae place an obituary fur ma late husband.' 

The man at the desk says, 'OK, how much money dae ye have?' 

The old woman replies, '£5' to which the man says, 'Ye won't get many words for that but write something and we'll see if it's ok.' 
So the old woman writes something and hands it over the counter.
The man reads 'Peter Reid, fae Kincorth, deid.' He feels sad at the abruptness of the statement and encourages the old woman to write a few more things, saying, 'I think we cud allow 3 or 4 more words fer ye money.' 

The old woman ponders and then adds a few more words and hand the paper over the counter again. The man then reads - 'Peter Reid, fae Kincorth, deid. Ford Escort for sale.'


:heh:

There's no Tyke in you, by any chance?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MrSpadge said:


> There's no Tyke in you, by any chance?


Did you hear the one about the Scottish Jewish Tyke who bought a round of drinks?

No, I didn't either!



Pete


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh great.. So you know now, that won't make it awkward then for me ????


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Mr Spadge.. It's uncanny because we actually have a Ford Focus for sale..


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Worldwanderer said:


> Mr Spadge.. It's uncanny because we actually have a Ford Focus for sale..


Get outta here!
:boxing:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Immediately following the referendum we heard the shriek that it was older people who voted for Exit.

Shortly after that the idle young were accused of not voting thus swaying the vote.

Now I've heard that it was the uneducated that voted out while the better educated voted in.

Today's Times writes that a YouGov survey says that Conservative voters voted 2 to 1 to Leave.

So clearly those people who voted out were uneducated old f*rts that vote Conservative and those that voted in were highly educated youngsters that don't vote Conservative.

But that can't be right because the young didn't vote. Also the young cannot be highly educated because the education in the UK is the worst in Europe according to many rants. Nor can the old be uneducated because schools were great in the good old days.

Please could you help sort this out for me as I know that forum members' views aren't prejudiced in any way and I'm not sure if I'm uneducated, young or old or who I vote for any more.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Please could you help sort this out for me as I know that forum members' views aren't prejudiced in any way and I'm not sure if I'm uneducated, young or old or who I vote for any more.
> 
> Pete


Join the club Pete. My old thick uneducated brain is totally confused.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Immediately following the referendum we heard the shriek that it was older people who voted for Exit.
> 
> Shortly after that the idle young were accused of not voting thus swaying the vote.
> 
> ...


So many lies told on both sides during the campaign. So many recriminations and name calling after the referendum result from within the UK by "Remainers". So much back stabbing by those desperate for power in the political vacuum that now exists. So much bullying and rhetoric by Jean Claude Juncker and cronies both before, during and after the referendum. All so, so sad.

Having a second referendum is what the Eurocrats normally order after sovereign states come up with the "wrong result". It should not happen in the UK despite the number of signatures on the petition or the number of marchers on Parliament. To do so would be tantamount to saying that we didn't like last week's lottery results or the England vs Iceland result. Do it again! It's now time for the whole country to accept the result, unite and get on with carving out the future - together. I believe that Theresa May is the only one of the current candidates who is able to do lead us in this endeavour.

I didn't vote, but if I had done, I think that I would have voted "Out". Some of my younger relatives have already accused me of selling their futures down the line because of this opinion. They simply cannot see that their generation are far more risk-averse and that they would therefore rather stick with the status quo (or the devil you know, depending on your viewpoint!). There now seems to be a feeling amongst the younger generation that 16 year olds should have been given the right to vote as it all affects their future more than the 50+ generation. Never mind that they have paid nothing into the country or that the older generation have more experience, paid more into the national coffers over a lifetime of tax contributions and remember life before the EU - which wasn't all bad! Those who accuse the older generation of ignoring the fact that the result will affect the future of the young generation more, may as well start campaigning that anyone who is suffering from a life limiting illness shouldn't have had the vote - after all they won't be here next year to suffer the consequences, will they? Utter rot!

It seems that the statistics support the fact that the "better off" and "better educated" comprised the majority of the "Remainers" who now accuse the Brexiters of being "thick" and "racist". Again, utter rot. The Spectator puts it all into perspective far better than I ever could:

*The most striking thing about Britain’s break with the EU is this: it’s the poor wot done it. Council-estate dwellers, Sun readers, people who didn’t get good GCSE results (which is primarily an indicator of class, not stupidity): they rose up, they tramped to the polling station, and they said no to the EU.

It was like a second peasants’ revolt, though no pitchforks this time. The statistics are extraordinary. The well-to-do voted Remain, the down-at-heel demanded to Leave. The Brexiteer/Remainer divide splits almost perfectly, and beautifully, along class lines. Of local authorities that have a high number of manufacturing jobs, a whopping 86 per cent voted Leave. Of those bits of Britain with low manufacturing, only 42 per cent did so. Of local authorities with average house prices of less than £282,000, 79 per cent voted Leave; where house prices are above that figure, just 28 per cent did so. Of the 240 local authorities that have low education levels — i.e. more than a quarter of adults do not have five A to Cs at GCSE — 83 per cent voted Leave. Then there’s pay, the basic gauge of one’s place in the pecking order: 77 per cent of local authorities in which lots of people earn a low wage (of less than £23,000) voted Leave, compared with only 35 per cent of areas with decent pay packets.*

Brexit voters are not thick, not racist: just poor


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It seems quite clear to me that Boris is not standing for PM because the Conservative Remainers made it clear to him that he is to be punished. The other theories can be rejected. He is not a traitor or turncoat and he has not abandoned those that voted for exit. In fact by not standing for PM under these circumstances he has shown himself to have more integrity and patriotism and respect for his party than Cameron and that absurd little lightweight Gove.

I arrive at this conclusion because once again the media's favourite buffoon has written words that make admirable sense:

_On Friday I heard a new dawn chorus outside my house. There was a rustling and twittering, as though of starlings assembling on a branch. Then I heard a collective clearing of the throat, and they started yodelling my name – followed by various expletives. “Oi Boris – c---!” they shouted. Or “Boris – w-----!” I looked out to see some otherwise charming-looking young people, the sort who might fast to raise money for a Third World leprosy project.

They had the air of idealists – Corbynistas; Lefties; people who might go on a march to stop a war. And so when they started on their protest song, I found myself a bit taken aback. “EU – we love YOU! EU – we love YOU!” they began to croon. Curious, I thought. What exactly is it about the EU that attracts the fervent admiration of north London radicals? It was the first time I had ever heard of trendy socialists demonstrating in favour of an unelected supranational bureaucracy.

In the old days, the Lefties used to dismiss the EU as a bankers’ ramp. Tony Benn thought it was unacceptably anti-democratic. Jeremy Corbyn used to vote against it in every division. Why has it suddenly become so fashionable among our nose-ringed friends? I tried to think which of the EU’s signature policies they were so keen on. Surely not the agricultural subsidies that make up most of the budget, and that have done so much to retard development in the Third World. They can’t – for heaven’s sake – support the peak tariffs that discriminate against value added goods from Sub-Saharan Africa. Nor can they possibly enjoy the sheer opacity of the system – the fact that there are 10,000 officials who are paid more than the Prime Minister, and whose names and functions we don’t know.

They can’t really be defending the waste, the fraud – or the endless expensive caravan of crémant-swilling members of the European Parliament between Brussels and Luxembourg and Strasbourg. Are they really demonstrating in favour of the torrent of red tape that has done so much to hold back growth in the EU? It seems an odd sort of campaign theme: what do we want? More Brussels law-making! When do we want it? Now!

Naturally, Lefties might want laws to protect the workforce – but they would surely want those laws to be made by politicians that the people could remove at elections. No: the more I thought about it, the odder it seemed. It was incredible that these young and idealistic people should be making a rumpus about the euro – the key policy of the modern EU – when that project has so gravely intensified suffering in many southern EU countries, and deprived a generation of young people of employment.
Perhaps, I mused, it was a general feeling that the EU was about openness, tolerance and diversity. But they must surely know that the EU’s rules on free movement mean a highly discriminatory regime, one that makes it much more difficult for people from outside the EU to get into Britain – even though we need their skills.

So what was it about? People’s emotions matter, even when they do not seem to be wholly rational. The feelings being manifested outside my house are shared by the large numbers of people – 30,000, they say – who at the weekend came together in Trafalgar Square to hear pro-EU speeches by Sir Bob Geldof. There is, among a section of the population, a kind of hysteria, a contagious mourning of the kind that I remember in 1997 after the death of the Princess of Wales. It is not about the EU, of course; or not solely. A great many of these protesters – like dear old Geldof – are in a state of some confusion about the EU and what it does.

It is not, as he says, a “free trade area”; if only it were. It is a vast and convoluted exercise in trying to create a federal union – a new political construction based in Brussels. But, as I say, I don’t believe that it is psychologically credible to imagine young people chanting hysterically in favour of Brussels bureaucrats. The whole protest is not about the EU project, per se; it is about them – their own fears and anxieties that are now being projected on to Brexit.

These fears are wildly overdone. The reality is that the stock market has not plunged, as some said it would – far from it. The FTSE is higher than when the vote took place. There has been no emergency budget, and nor will there be. But the crowds of young people are experiencing the last psychological tremors of Project Fear – perhaps the most thoroughgoing government attempt to manipulate public opinion since the run-up to the Iraq War.

When Geldof tells them that the older generation has “stolen your future” by voting to Leave the EU, I am afraid there are too many who still believe it. It is time for this nonsense to end. It was wrong of the Government to offer the public a binary choice on the EU without being willing – in the event that people voted Leave – to explain how this can be made to work in the interests of the UK and Europe. We cannot wait until mid-September, and a new PM. We need a clear statement, now, of some basic truths:

1. There is no risk whatever to the status of the EU nationals now resident and welcome in the UK, and indeed immigration will continue – but in a way that is controlled, thereby neutralising the extremists.

2. It is overwhelmingly in the economic interests of the other EU countries to do a free-trade deal, with zero tariffs and quotas, while we extricate ourselves from the EU law-making system.

3. We can do free-trade deals with economies round the world, many of which are already applying.

4. We can supply leadership in Europe on security and other matters, but at an intergovernmental level.

5. The future is very bright indeed. That’s what Geldof should be chanting._ ​I do hope that when TM is PM she recognises the value of a BJ.

Pete


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> _snip...._
> 
> I do hope that when TM is PM she recognises the value of a BJ.
> 
> Pete


Oh you are awful! But I like you...


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

I HOPE ( being scottish Jew and all) that if TM becomes the next Margaret Thatcher( I'm sorry but they do have similar mannerisms) that TM will recognize NF; I would have voted out 
And I'm sorry but NF at the EU parliamentary meeting cut to the core through a whole lot of
Political c**p.. And was the only one to have the b***s to do so! Yea absolutely BJ better get a high up spot.. His 'Churchill' book was amazing and the guy has insight and qualities yet unrecognized by the 'young ones' who have probably no idea about his brains or what he has written about the very guy who
Won us the war.. Voting so much amongst 'a certain type of people' is done through the moment, the heart and not the mind.. But hey that's my own bias opinion! One in billion 'swimming swimming' Dora's not quite sure where they are going!


----------



## david ferns (Mar 6, 2016)

Worldwanderer said:


> I HOPE ( being scottish Jew and all) that if TM becomes the next Margaret Thatcher( I'm sorry but they do have similar mannerisms) that TM will recognize NF; I would have voted out
> And I'm sorry but NF at the EU parliamentary meeting cut to the core through a whole lot of
> Political c**p.. And was the only one to have the b***s to do so! Yea absolutely BJ better get a high up spot.. His 'Churchill' book was amazing and the guy has insight and qualities yet unrecognized by the 'young ones' who have probably no idea about his brains or what he has written about the very guy who
> Won us the war.. Voting so much amongst 'a certain type of people' is done through the moment, the heart and not the mind.. But hey that's my own bias opinion! One in billion 'swimming swimming' Dora's not quite sure where they are going!


? :noidea:


----------

